# Yamaha 225 Lefthand 4 Stroke Shift Problems



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Yamaha 225 Fourstroke, counter rotating. 2003 Year Model, extra long shaft (31" I think) about 3 trips ago, a friend shifted to take us out from the ramp. I normally "shove" it in gear, he's used to running smooth shifting boats so he "slid" it in gear. It didn't seem to go in all the way and made a "jumping or knocking". He immediately pulled back to neutral and I tried it ("shoving" it into gear) It went, and so did we.over the next couple of trips it's done it again a few times. the most recent time. it now won't go into forward at all but reverse works well. Also, back at the hill, I can put it in gear on the trailer and the prop "locks" allowing me to turn the motor if I wanted.Any suggestions? I haven't checked the lower unit oil..I guess I'm afraid to.the lower unit was replaced a little over a year ago.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd be looking at stretched shift cable. R&R cables with Teleflex X-Treames. Accept no other. You'll thank me.

Note that some manufactures have adopted Teleflex X-Treames as their cable. Teleflex made it, but a company like Suzuki has badged it now.

http://www.teleflexmarine.com/produ...ntrol-cables-and-accessories/tfxtreme-cables/


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

I have Yamaha 150 fourstrokes. I had a very similar experience with mine. When I shifted, one of my motors would not go into gear and almost sounded like gears grinding. sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't. I was worried that it was a lower unit issue too.

ironically enough, when you take the cowling off, if you look where the shift cables come from outside through the cover and into the motor, there is a clip/clamp that holds the cable into place. My cable had fallen out of this clamp and was not being held in place which caused the motor to not shift fully into gear. I was told that this is a common problem for my motors is for that clip to break or loose its strength to hold the cable or pressure of the cable for shifting. Not sure if they meant, my year motor, my hp motors or yamaha motors in general. But it was a super easy and cheap fix to a problem that had dollar signs ringing. The put a new clamp on and then zip tied it to the clamp for back up measure. 

take a look at that and see, maybe its your problem too.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Remove the cowling and disconnect the shift cable. Move the shift linkage by hand. If its real stiff, then it's seizing up in the bushing at the top of the shift shaft. Bet you didn't know there is a grease fitting to keep it lubed.


----------

